# Anybody own a sig 1911-22?



## TheGr33nLant3rn (Feb 19, 2014)

I am considering buying a OD 1911-22. Any feedback on this weapon? I did notice that sig has discontinued production. Its about $380 with mags costing $35/each. Seems pricey for a 1911 trainer. I put my hands on one, frame to slide fit was pretty good, decent trigger.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Son has a GSG 1911. I believe it's the same design. perhaps someone else can confirm.


It gets dirty fast and with the firing pin configuration, crud buildup on the breachface quickly causes a FTF. Keep a toothbrush handy.

My Sig Mosquito is not the greatest either.

I'd lean toward Ruger, or a BuckMark at this point, though I've heard good about the Beretta Neos too.


----------



## metalbanger1 (Dec 21, 2014)

I own a Sig 1911-22 and yes the GSG is the same weapon. I found that if you polish the slide grove and the feed ramp the pistol work as well as most any .22 semi. Fun to shoot. Walther PPQ or Smith 22a is what I would recommend. Walther reliable and pretty accurate. Smith is a tack driver.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Have a GSG - nice weapon - fun to shoot. Just swapped follower on a couple mags to the Tandemkross +4 follower. Haven't had a chance to shoot them yet -- rack cycles them just fine though.


----------



## jumperj (Sep 22, 2013)

I own a GSG 1911 22lr. Same lower as the Sig. Mine won't reliably cycle anything but HV 22lr ammo. Other then that, nice little shooter.


----------



## wallyjar (Nov 9, 2014)

I have the sig in OD green and really enjoy it. Seems like the only thing I shoot anymore. Keep it clean and yes it does like HV rounds.


----------

